# Critique Workout



## LITTLEME (Mar 16, 2005)

I Am 160lbs 27. 5'-7. About 10-15% Bf. My Goal Is To Bulk Up While Keeping My Bf About Were It Is At. The Workout Is Attached. I Also Do About 20mins Light Cardio After Each Workout.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 16, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> I Am 160lbs 27. 5'-7. About 10-15% Bf. My Goal Is To Bulk Up While Keeping My Bf About Were It Is At. The Workout Is Attached. I Also Do About 20mins Light Cardio After Each Workout.


i looked at your workout and you are way way overtraining.  you need to only be doing each muscle once per week instead of the 2-3 times you hit each one.  i would also change up the program so you do not do 2 large muscle groups the same day as it will be to taxing on the body and you will never have enough energy to get a hard enough workout in to break down and build new muscle. i suggest a split something like this:
monday= back & calves
tuesday= chest & tri's
wedsday=off
thursday=legs(quads & hams)
friday=shoulders & biceps
weekends off for full recovery


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 16, 2005)

forgot to add that when trying to bulk & build muscle, keep your exercises to the basic power movements and no more than 3 different exercises per bodypart. more than that is unnecessary and will only add time to your workout.  shaping movements are not needed till you have sufficent muscle there to shape.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 16, 2005)

I Know That It Is A Long Workout. But I Can Complete In About 40 Mins. Because I Rest About 60sec. Between Sets. I've Tried Only Hitting One Muscle Group Per Day And When I Leave I Still Have More Energy And Feel Like I Am Cheating Myself. And I Do Complete Each Exercise To The Point That I Am Barely Pushing Out The Last 2 Reps.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 16, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> I Know That It Is A Long Workout. But I Can Complete In About 40 Mins. Because I Rest About 60sec. Between Sets. I've Tried Only Hitting One Muscle Group Per Day And When I Leave I Still Have More Energy And Feel Like I Am Cheating Myself. And I Do Complete Each Exercise To The Point That I Am Barely Pushing Out The Last 2 Reps.


sounds like you have a great endurance capability and good recovery ability.  all peoples bodies are different but one thing you want to look at is the overall gains you have been making when on this kind of workout schedule.  if you are making gains then stick with it but if you are not or they stop then change up.  dont worry as much about how you feel when done because soreness and total exhaustion are not necessarily signs of a good workout although when i do legs i tend to need to sit in the lockerroom for 20-30 minutes till i have the energy to walk out to my car  
if you want to keep the workouts longer then try doing a large & small muscle each day such as back& biceps one day then chest & tris the next.  i would still keep legs to their own day though.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank You. I Will Try It. I've Been Doing This Workout For About 6 Months Natural And I Have Noticed That About Every 6 Weeks Or So I Am Fatigued So I Have Been Taking A Week Off.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 16, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> Thank You. I Will Try It. I've Been Doing This Workout For About 6 Months Natural And I Have Noticed That About Every 6 Weeks Or So I Am Fatigued So I Have Been Taking A Week Off.


i also tend to take a full week off about every 3 months.  its your body letting you know it needs a break to properly recover.  
another idea is to change up how you do your workouts every 4-6 weeks. what i am refering to is that for 4 weeks go heavy weight/low reps then change to a low weight high rep routine for 2-3 weeks then back to the heavy one.  this also shocks your body but more importantly, it allows for better recovery from the harder heavy workouts you do for the 4 week timeframe.  doggcrapp(a well known trainer) calls this the blast/cruise system  and it works very well for his trainees.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds Good I Make A Note


----------

